# Wood for smoker? What do you use?



## Hunter333

I just got a new grill/smoker from Lowes, the one with the side box! man that thing SMOKES!!  Just wondering if anyone has used white oak for smoking? I ask because I have a lot of down trees on my property and would like to use the FREE stuff. I prefer mesquite but am tired of buying it at the store! I also have a pile of cherry wood that I am going to cut and split. Anyone out there use cherry for smoking anything in particular?


----------



## redneckdan

I usually like cherry over anything else, though apple is a very close second. I don't think oak would work so well, from my experience the smoke is kind of acidric. Hickory also works well.


----------



## DangerDan

I like to mix the woods I use for smoking. Cherry, apple, hichory and mesquite was my last batch. I really like the mix.


----------



## THETOOLMAN

I really loke oak--white oak, And I use hickory NUTS! Be careful using nuts they Are strong!  Dan


----------



## Springer4Ever

I heard Cedar work good (gross J/k) No but I do use a Cherry and Hickory mix for fish comes out pretty damn good http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v282/jeremy7/DSC00360.jpg


----------



## Hunter333

Spring, showing that pic is just wrong!! My mouth is watering just thinking about smoked fish! Now to find someone willing to give me some fish! I have a lot of downed white oak on our property, maybe I will try using it on something inexpensive..... Is mesquite grown in Michigan? I really like mesquite but am tired of paying for it every time I need it....


----------



## Burksee

Mesquite I believe is from out west or south west some where? Cherry is good to smoke with as is just about any fruit wood. I get a lot of apple and cherry from the orchards around me and up north. And its free to! Just get pemission to to gather it from there pruning piles. Also get some bigger stuff when they take out an older or dead tree. I've never tried it but a mix of fruit wood with your oak might be a great combo! If you wanna try something stronger try some "Jack Daniels Barrel Wood"! Good Luck!


----------



## Hunter333

Thanks for the reminder Burksee! There is a lot of cherry wood still at my mother in laws but I forgot that she lives right next to an apple orchard so I will have to pay that family a visit too! My wife is taking our 6 week old son to her moms for the WEEKEND which leaves me some time to do some smoking, of food, without having to worry about filling the house with smoke


----------



## fishotter

the mesquite is not the best for fish.your fruit woods are alot better.As far as the white oak it will work but you wont get much flavor as compared to the fruit woods but it will work good for grilling. what do you think kinsford charcoal is made from?


----------



## Hunter333

I have some beef ribs that I will be smoking this weekend and will try a cherry and mesquite combo. Will keep all informed......


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

I use fruit wood for fish, hickory for meat. 
I try to stick with traditional Michigan woods. That's why I'll seldom use mesquite.


----------



## eddiejohn4

I use alder or apple. any of the fruit woods are good.


----------



## snaggs

On another thread.....somewhere......someone said they use.....GRAPEVINES...say the smoke is sweet.....guess you gotta use those big old vines what climp 100 feet high....but they do get pretty big in diameter.....got lots of em' hangin round the house here....chopped em' off at the base years ago...so will be dried out by now...maybe give em' a try on a very small batch of fish or maybe venison...don't want to ruin the meat....and surely don't want to confuse grape vines from those darn Poison Ivy vines...but ivy vines are much smaller and quite distinguishable.....( otherwise.....apple....hickory...mesquite...) will do for everythin I'm smokin...:corkysm55


----------



## Oldgrandman

I know a guy that uses oak on his smoked chicken leg quarters. Best smoked ckicken I ever had. Brine is made of, apple juice-water-rosemary-salt-sugar (may be an ingredient or 2 shy on this).
I use green (un-dried on charcol that is) apple wood almost always for fish. I use hickory for meats like pork, chicken, or beef.


----------



## Frantz

I had about 15% of this HUGE maple break off and land in my driveway last year, I had a guy nice enough to cut it into slices about 5 inches thick so I can sliver it with an axe, seems to work well for everything I have cooked so far.


----------



## double trouble

almost any wood will work as long as its not pine.i use sticks of oak and maple from my wood pile along with charcoal and maybe some mesquite thrown in if i have some.its all about the same. its the temperature and smoking time that make the difference.you also have to watch the brine when smoking fish not over 16 hours or you get salty fish.8-12 is better.the brine will have water ,brown sugar and kosher or salt for ice cream.don't get caught up in too many details until you decide to become a pro. smoking is not that hard. just think of a bunch of indians and natives that did it thousands of years ago.they used what was handy without all this fuss.we have made a simple task too complicated.


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman

We use apple or mulberry. Prefer mulberry but it is hard to find.


----------



## PWood

We use apple, alder or cherry for fish and a mix of hickory and fruit woods for venison and beef.


----------



## seips

cherry for fish hickory for deer


----------



## Hunter333

I recently noticed a buildup of "soot" on my smoker/grill. I assume that this is from the "juices" of the cherry wood that I use as well as all of the food that I have smoked. How does one remove this? I have been lighting a hot fire in it in order to burn it out but wondered what others do to get their smoker clean.......


----------

